# the Real Pure Tibetan Mastiff



## coldest

the pure Tibetan Mastiff, not the mixed ones that you usually see around... look at the chain and the look....if you want to get yourself killed, try touching it. Tibetan mastiff are considered the most ferocious of all the dog breeds, not the Rottweiler,Doberman,Pit bull, and German Sheppard and all those.... the most ferocious is the tibetan mastiff. the last two pictures(the black and gray) is the a type that's almost extincted, there are less than 30 of them in the world.


----------



## Pepper

I'm sorry, but I've met plenty of PURE Tibetan Mastiffs, and never any that have been the most ferocious dogs in the world...

None of the dog breeds you mention are ferocious...any dog brought up to be mean, is going to be mean, it's not like GSD's or Rottie's are born evil.

Selective breeding has been done for a lot of "tough" dogs, a lot of it in Tibet was to raise the most ferocious sheep dog, to fend of wolves, and more English breeders are trying to make the animals more companion like.

Again, it's all about the dog's bloodlines and how it was raised.
Not every Pure Tibetan mastiff born will be ferocious.
Just like not every American Pit bull terrier born will develop Dog aggression some time in it's life.

But, this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## SMoore

coldest said:


> Tibetan mastiff are considered the most ferocious of all the dog breeds...



Only when they're genetically enhanced









_(From the movie Man's Best Friend)_

Anyway...any dog can be mean. I have two German Shepherds and I'm trying to get away from people thinking they are mean dogs. I've met a few TM's in person and they seem like gentle dogs to me.


----------



## Ender

SMoore said:


> Only when they're genetically enhanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(From the movie Man's Best Friend)_


OMG! I love that movie! I remember watching it when I was little and telling everyone I wanted a furry rottweiler.


----------



## Jen D

Coldest, what is your point coming onto this dog forum trying to make that group of dogs out to be viscous? In my opinion you just wanted to start some trouble instead of having anything constructive to say.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

I've never seen one of those before....wow...looks like a big chow.....as far as the ferocious thing.....comeon....think before you type.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Jen D said:


> Coldest, what is your point coming onto this dog forum trying to make that group of dogs out to be viscous? *In my opinion you just wanted to start some trouble instead of having anything constructive to say*.


Yup and there is a name for that... 
Nessa


----------



## coldest

Jen D said:


> Coldest, what is your point coming onto this dog forum trying to make that group of dogs out to be viscous? In my opinion you just wanted to start some trouble instead of having anything constructive to say.


just saw a post on what's the most ferocious dog on earth... and looks like ppl are forgetting this dog...i remember about 2 or 3 years ago..i saw on tv news that a Tibetan Mastiff protected it's owner from a group of gray wolves...(the owner is a hunter or some sort) the result was 3 kills, 6 injured, 2 runaway. 2 killed by a shotgun, 1 killed by dog bites. 4 injured with major dog bites... but the dog itself was still alive.....


----------



## Laurelin

By most ferocious do you mean best guardian dog? Totally different... and if that's what you mean, I know some CAO and Fila people that will debate you on that.


----------



## Wimble Woof

Yup, ferocious killers alright LOL. Guardian breed, you betcha, but I agree with above posters, that they are not the most deadly breed. I am sure I can google vicious poodles and post some horrendous pics of them teeth bared and try to pass them off as the most vicious breed as well.
Look at my pure TM killer lol


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Wimble Woof said:


> Yup, ferocious killers alright LOL. Guardian breed, you betcha, but I agree with above posters, that they are not the most deadly breed. I am sure I can google vicious poodles and post some horrendous pics of them teeth bared and try to pass them off as the most vicious breed as well.
> Look at my pure TM killer lol


Had no idea this breed existed! Quite a looker! I learn so much coming on here. He looks like a giant teddy bear. So many people confuse ferocious with guarding. Mine guard me well (bark alot) but couldn't really do too much damage. Roxxy can look pretty vicious and could hurt someone but...well, nuf said.


----------



## tirluc

i don't know, Alpha, i think Mortimer could turn on you in a heart"beep".....you'd better watch out for that one.....

and coldest, i'm not really all that "impressed" w/ that testimonial to their ferociousness.....if it had been that the dog took on this pack by itself and that was the results (no gunshots) then i might be.....but there was a St Bernard that had won a dog hero medal for taking on a mother Grizzly protecting it's young and when the owner regained conciousness he was smeared w/ blood but there wasn't a mark on the dog.....that's just as impressive, IMO, if not more so....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

tirluc said:


> i don't know, Alpha, i think Mortimer could turn on you in a heart"beep".....you'd better watch out for that one.....


Well, he is called Mortimer the Attack Cat so you may be right!  He is such a baby and fights me for my office chair...the looks he gives me when I make him get off!!


----------



## royal97

Im interested about those last 2 pics. i spoke with my cousins who owns a few TMs and he says that the last 2 pics are a TM called 鬼獒 or translated as ghoul mastiff by the way the look. only 2 was ever found in china and there is estimated of only about 10 in the world scientist think that it is a mutation of a hybrid TM with a another wild animal possible a wolf


----------



## zeronightfarm

This thread is from 2008, the OP hasn't posted since, I doubt your going to get any answers.


----------



## LittleFr0g

This thread is 4 years old and the OP has not been an active member in that time.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I think Tibetan Mastiffs are awesome and powerful looking! I think any breed can be ferocious if you tick them off or train them to be so. There are some breeds where if I saw them in coming towards me in a dark alley way, I'd turn around. If I saw this breed, I think I'd be more, "Wow, it's a Tibetan Mastiff!!" than worried about turning around. They're beautiful and protective dogs.


----------

